# Snack sticks ready



## Reginald (Feb 17, 2018)

10 lbs of cheddar snack sticks ready for the smoker in the morning.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 18, 2018)

Great start!
Al


----------



## Reginald (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## motolife313 (Feb 21, 2018)

What temp did u smoke at and for how long? What internal temp?


----------



## Reginald (Feb 21, 2018)

130 for 2 hours. 145 for 2 hours. 160 for 2 hours then 175-180 until IT reaches 160


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 21, 2018)

Sticks look great.
Let's see your smoker. Home build?


----------



## Reginald (Feb 21, 2018)

Yep. It's a home built. 2 1000w burners but I only need one to hold temp up to 225-230. Pretty happy with it. Especially after I added the Inkbird temp controller. 

Random pics from build and finished.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 23, 2018)

Nice...How many cu.ft. is the inside of your smokehouse? What are the dimensions?
Do you feel like you get enough draft with only those two holes? They look to be 1" unless the pic. is throwing me off.
Mine is 2.5'X2.5'X6' tall.....


BTW-I like your racks. Look to be old refrig. racks; correct?


----------



## Reginald (Feb 23, 2018)

Fridge and oven racks. The holes are actually 2". The bottom vent stays wide open while in use. The air comes in under the burners. Top ones are usually 1/3 to half open. Seems to be enough. Keeps my amazen tube burning good. The area where the racks are is just over 7 cubic feet. 21" x 21" x 28". Probably a little over 10 cubic feet total counting the area where the burners are.


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 23, 2018)

Reg, Your sticks look good and your smoker looks awesome also ! like


----------



## motolife313 (Feb 23, 2018)

I like the build and good looking guard dog


----------

